# Trying To Find Info On Rapid FS (ISHxCOB)



## bignosesmum (21 September 2012)

Hi

Proper newbie here so be gentle with me 

I am trying to find some history on one of my guys.

His passport name is Rapid FS, born 03/04/2006.
Skewbald ISH X Cob.
Bred out of Rapid Rosie by Rapid Malmoh. Bred by Pat Caraher of Balleybay, i think broken by Helen Jordan of Balleybay.
Imported late 2010, bought for daughter of Mrs A Vinson, who later took him to Malvern & Leominster sales in September 2011 after daughter had lost interest.
He was bought by a dealer at this sale and then by me in November 2011.

I would so like to know where he has been and what he has done as when i bought him nobody even knew his name


----------



## bignosesmum (22 September 2012)

The person i would really like to trace is Mrs A Vinson or her daughter, who were the people who brought him over from Ireland. I am assuming that they would be in the area of Leominster as this was the sale they took him to.

Sales info below.
The Property of Mrs A Vinson
50 UNNAMED, SKEWBALD GELDING, 5 YEARS, 15.1HH APPROX
Sire: Rapid Malmoh
Dam: Rapid Rosie
Brought from Ireland 12 months ago for my daughter who has lost interest. Needs bringing back into work. Has never been sick, sorry or lame. Has been a good jumping horse/ hunter. Good to shoe, catch and box.


If anyone knows anything i would be over the moon to hear


----------



## Pippa murphy (30 November 2012)

Hi my friend has the horse you are looking for rapid fs . She brought him of a dealer about two three weeks ago . He a beautiful horses please ring or text 07943241863 or 97805178486 xx


----------



## Pippa murphy (2 December 2012)

That was ment to say 07805178486 xx


----------

